# Sticky  Alphabetical List of Subwoofer Tests by Manufacturer



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Atlantic Technologies*

642e SB THX 

*Axiom*

EP800

*Chase *

VS-18.1 (Winter 2012)

*Emotiva*

X-REF 12

*Genelec*

HTS4B

*GR Research*

F12 Servo

*KREISEL*

DXD12012
DXD808

*Paradigm *

Sub 2

*Power Sound Audio*

XS-15

*Rythmik*

F15HP

*Sunfire*

Atmos XT

*SVS*

SB-13 Ultra
PB-13 Ultra

*Velodyne*

Optimum 12


----------

